
Dear Amazon Prime, I don't want to watch the ads for your original series - thththth
http://www.amazon.com/Storm-Warnings/dp/B00N8MCYM4/ref=sr_1_2?s=instant-video&ie=UTF8&qid=1461800859&sr=1-2&keywords=the+wire
======
thththth
I just want to watch The Wire, not ads and commercials, those are the devil.
I'm not interested in "Catastrophe" your drama with a love interest original
series. I give you props for supporting production of James May, Jeremy
Clarkson, and Richard Hammond, but this commercial interruption is bullshit.

